# HorseCrazy



## HorseCrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

( I may as well give this a try.)
I was riding Red yesterday. He's an appendix quarter horse, complete with a cherry-red coat. But for 24 years on him, he has some fire left! I had to chase him around the pasture for at least twenty minutes before I gave up and took Ducky, our other horse, in. Then Red obeyed. He was so sweaty after the exercise he had in the pasture that I took a bucket of cold water and tried to wash him down a bit. That tacked on another 15 minutes. I finally get that saddle on, and momentarily let him loose. (the front gate was closed, and the back gate area had been roped off) So what does he do? He ran out back to the pasture. It was a good thing I had the fence turned off; it wouldn't have been good to startle him further. Here's the good part: Once I had him out in the riding ring, all that boisterous energy left him and he suddenly wanted to go at a trot for the rest of the day. Go figure. But all in all, I'm glad he was exercised. He needs to build up some muscle for the summer, because I'm going to be riding quite a bit more.


----------

